# How can I invest in USA stocks from Australia?



## wat17

Hi all,

Just been doing some research and am interested in investing in some USA stocks. 

What I am after is a reputable online broker where I can trade USA stocks in managed funds. For example I would like to buy into a managed fund with technology stocks such as Apple, Google etc.

Has anyone been doing this and what brokers would you recommend?

Thanks


----------



## wat17

Liking the look of the following two ETFS:

- Vanguard US Total Market Shares Index (VTS): http://www.vanguard.com.au/personal_investors/investment/etfs/etfs_home.cfm

- iShares S&P 500 (IVV): http://au.ishares.com/fund/fund-overview-IVV-ASX.do

Like the idea of ETFs to diversify, their low fees (0.07%pa) and ability to trade ETFs through online share broker.


----------



## tothemax6

wat17 said:


> Hi all,
> 
> Just been doing some research and am interested in investing in some USA stocks.
> 
> What I am after is a reputable online broker where I can trade USA stocks in managed funds. For example I would like to buy into a managed fund with technology stocks such as Apple, Google etc.
> 
> Has anyone been doing this and what brokers would you recommend?
> 
> Thanks



This forum normally has ads for "interactive brokers", give one a click. IB will let to trade in US, Aus, Jap, Hongkong stocks etc, and from what I can tell they are popular.


----------



## So_Cynical

I suppose there's nothing stopping foreigners operating US based accounts? anyone use a US based account :dunno: like Scottrade, TD Ameritrade, Firstrade etc.

http://www.firstrade.com/content/en-us/international



			
				firstrade said:
			
		

> To take advantage of all the U.S. markets have to offer, apply for an International Account with Firstrade today. The application process is fast and easy, and there's no minimum deposit required. Apply today and you'll have your money working for you in no time!
> 
> How to Open an International Account:
> Do I qualify to open an International Account?
> 
> You may sign up for an international account if you are not a U.S. citizen or permanent resident, do not have a Social Security Number or Tax-ID Number, and do not live in an unauthorized country.*
> 
> * We currently do not accept applications from Balkans, Burma, Canada, Cuba, Iran, Iraq, Liberia, Libya, Nigeria, North Korea, Sierra Leone, Sudan, Syria and Zimbabwe.




Seems easy enough.


----------



## So_Cynical

So_Cynical said:


> I suppose there's nothing stopping foreigners operating US based accounts? anyone use a US based account :dunno: like Scottrade, TD Ameritrade, Firstrade etc.




Turns out that some do and some don't allow foreign accounts...i did find a helpful broker comparison site.

http://www.broker-reviews.us/


----------



## sinner

So_Cynical said:


> I suppose there's nothing stopping foreigners operating US based accounts? anyone use a US based account :dunno: like Scottrade, TD Ameritrade, Firstrade etc.
> 
> http://www.firstrade.com/content/en-us/international
> 
> 
> 
> Seems easy enough.




MB Trading


----------



## wat17

Think I might just stick it with the one of the ETFs mentioned. Will mean I can trade using my online broker. Think I am too much of a amateur at the moment to be opening up international accounts and doing it that way.


----------



## So_Cynical

wat17 said:


> Think I might just stick it with the one of the ETFs mentioned. Will mean I can trade using my online broker. Think I am too much of a amateur at the moment to be opening up international accounts and doing it that way.




LOL you have opened up a can of worms for me ...i think ill open a US account and spread my wings a little, and i can see alot more people doing this in the coming years, it looks pretty straight forward so far, and having say a quarter or a third of one's assets in USD means your lowering your currency volatility.

I mean we have all seen the gyrations of the AUD / USD over the last decade or so, and i figure for someone like me, taking a longer term view spreading my assets across 2 currency's sort of makes sense...plus im planning on semi-retiring overseas at some point and the USD's will be most welcome.


----------



## moXJO

So_Cynical said:


> LOL you have opened up a can of worms for me ...i think ill open a US account and spread my wings a little, and i can see alot more people doing this in the coming years, it looks pretty straight forward so far, and having say a quarter or a third of one's assets in USD means your lowering your currency volatility.
> 
> I mean we have all seen the gyrations of the AUD / USD over the last decade or so, and i figure for someone like me, taking a longer term view spreading my assets across 2 currency's sort of makes sense...plus im planning on semi-retiring overseas at some point and the USD's will be most welcome.




Did you end up opening that US account?


----------



## So_Cynical

moXJO said:


> Did you end up opening that US account?




No i didn't...i sort of got side tracked and i didn't like the fact that i couldn't have a US bank account, all my divis etc would be paid by USD check and sent here or into my US broking account...and money in and out of my US account would be by (expensive) wire transfer.

-----------

I just noticed on the comsec site a page about Exchange Traded International Securities...seems a cheap and easy way to get some USD and top 35 exposure.

http://www.commsec.info/etis/about.aspx


----------



## robusta

Just my  worth.

With US debt rising and US$ falling I would not invest in USA until I was convinced these two factors would turn around.


----------



## So_Cynical

robusta said:


> Just my  worth.
> 
> With US debt rising and US$ falling I would not invest in USA until I was convinced these two factors would turn around.




The big money is always to be made when every body's looking the other way, these things cycle and every day that passes puts us one day closer to the US turn around.


----------



## robusta

So_Cynical said:


> The big money is always to be made when every body's looking the other way, these things cycle and every day that passes puts us one day closer to the US turn around.




I agree but the trouble is everyone in the US is investing in the market as there is no decent yield elsewhere.


----------



## warennie

ETIS - Exchange Traded International Securities
Commsec are offering free brokerage on the float for the new ETIS's traded over the ASX
Dont mean to advertise commsec, im sure any broker can offer this.


----------



## coolcup

Hi everyone

Does anyone know if the Commsec ETIS's are still available to trade and how they work? I can't find much information on the Commsec website so I suspect they may be discontinued or something?

Thanks in advance.


----------

